# Looking For Furry Friendly Publishers



## Pypedreams (Dec 6, 2017)

I am working on my first furry novel, Accidental Roommates and am looking to get it published as an independent author.
Can someone direct me to some publishers you recommend?


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 6, 2017)

Well, I'm currently looking toward getting a literary agent to help me get noticed by publishers, QueryTracker | Find literary agents and publishers with our free database is a good spot to start with.


----------



## Pypedreams (Dec 6, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Well, I'm currently looking toward getting a literary agent to help me get noticed by publishers, QueryTracker | Find literary agents and publishers with our free database is a good spot to start with.



I'm an indie author. Ive been through agented publishers and find them to be less than savory. I guess I'm looking for places that are furry friendly to sell on.


----------

